# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Should boosting companys be allowed to sell if they get DQ'ed

## Incontrol

Should boosting companys be allowed to announce their services at ownedcore if 100% of their boosts gets disqualified at season end? Is this not equal to scam when they know its gonna happen as it has happened every season since WoD. This is about RBG and Arena boosts.

----------


## Smitten

I'm personally of the opinion that if a company or group is going to provide RBG/Arena, or any services in general, if you do not receive the reward you paid for via disqualification due to negligence on their behalf, they should provide a full refund if you had the RBG/Arena achievements beforehand, or a partial refund of the difference between 2400/2700 achievement service and the Gladiator/R1/Hero service if you didn't have the achievement.

Yes, they did the work to get you to 2XXX rating, but unless you paid for just rating, you also paid for the title and mount that goes with it, and not receiving that is them not fulfilling their end of the deal.

----------


## Incontrol

> I'm personally of the opinion that if a company or group is going to provide RBG/Arena, or any services in general, if you do not receive the reward you paid for via disqualification due to negligence on their behalf, they should provide a full refund if you had the RBG/Arena achievements beforehand, or a partial refund of the difference between 2400/2700 achievement service and the Gladiator/R1/Hero service if you didn't have the achievement.
> 
> Yes, they did the work to get you to 2XXX rating, but unless you paid for just rating, you also paid for the title and mount that goes with it, and not receiving that is them not fulfilling their end of the deal.


I agree. And the DQ's are happening all the time. I see them in almost every thread selling arena or RBG boosts. It has also happened to me, I wont mention the seller here but I did not get any refund, I allready had gladiator from another season so I didnt get any achivements. They said they could only repay me by boosting me to glad next season for free which at the time seemed fine and I went with it. Problem is next season (this season) I got DQ'ed again and this time banned for doing the same thing twice. They said the same thing again on skype. They would boost me to glad for free next season but they dont pay money back. Even tho their thread says 100% safe gladiator / rank 1. This is false advertising and should be punished imo.

----------


## D3Boost

Disqualification cannot be controlled by a seller. Blizzard disqualifies countless teams at the end of every season that's a fact. Maybe you just happen to be unlucky and got disqualified twice in both seasons.

Besides that, it would be impossible to show & prove that the disqualification was due to the boost from that seller, certainly if you purchased boosts from different sellers. I'm saying that because It happened to me in Diablo 3 when I sold a boost to someone and later claimed they got banned and it was due to my services. I did some investigation and found out that the buyer actually purchased a different service from a previous seller who botted on his account (couldn't have been my team because we don't use any 3rd party programs).

If if we had to abide by your analogy, there would be no seller on the market simply because bans / disqualifications happen all the time.

And I don't believe there's a thing such as "100% disqualification" unless you can prove that by getting other buyers to show they got disqualified.

Edit: I might've voted "No" on accident. /facepalm

----------


## Laykith

I think that the risk of getting DQed is a risk you have to take when buying a boost. Just like buying gold or items.

----------


## Snowee

Depends. If some boosting company boosts 100 people and 5 ppl get DQ'd, those booster couldnt have done much either way.
But if basicly every boosted person gets DQ'd and some of the main accounts from the boosters too, than they shouldnt sell and refund it.

----------


## Randy44

yea they should imo :-)

----------


## Devanh

I see it as gold selling, you take a chance when you buy the gold and if you get ban for it, it's on you not the seller, so ye they should be allowed.

----------


## hackerlol

> Should boosting companys be allowed to announce their services at ownedcore if 100% of their boosts gets disqualified at season end? Is this not equal to scam when they know its gonna happen as it has happened every season since WoD. This is about RBG and Arena boosts.


This is a good thought. There should be a disclaimer stating that the service is botted and not 100% safe. 
In the same way they have cancer information on cigarette packets.

----------


## D3Boost

> This is a good thought. There should be a disclaimer stating that the service is botted and not 100% safe. 
> In the same way they have cancer information on cigarette packets.


You can actually bot rank 1 Glad?  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

> You can actually bot rank 1 Glad?


Feel free to interchange the word bot with hack/exploiting/rule-breaking anything that users might not be aware is taking place using their account.

----------


## Mr. Murloc

Idk, but i don't see DQ get manny ppls from boost what i know

----------

